# Small leaves or big ones, which contain more THC content ?



## metalhead92 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi there, in the end of September i am going to another city where i can find lots of wild marijuana, but i know that never bud, so i want to bring some leaf material to make hash, should i prefer Small leaves or big ones ? which contain more THC content ?


----------



## BudzOfGold (Sep 4, 2011)

0.0 
--
let me get this straight, you are going to look for wild marijuana. then only take the trim leaves... and leave the bud, why?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 4, 2011)

if you mean fan leaves, dont waste your time, only bud leaf or sugar leaf are used to make hash.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

Wild hemp huh?  If it does not bud, IMO, it will not be worth making hash from.  If you cannot see clearly VISIBLE trichs, it is not worth your time.  It may be great to make paper or clothing from however.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 4, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wild hemp huh?  If it does not bud, IMO, it will not be worth making hash from.  If you cannot see clearly VISIBLE trichs, it is not worth your time.  It may be great to make paper or clothing from however.


 
You forgot rope.  Though if it doesn't flower, I seriously doubt it is mj.


----------

